

Ask HN: Why does privacy matter? - glenbo

I don't do anything illegal online, I don't visit much online I'd be embarrassed out, I occasionally buy stuff online and don't see  an issue with Google serving me ads that are targeted to my interests. So what's so great about online privacy?<p>I feel stupid, naive, and completely wrong, but am not sure why.<p>This is your chance to school me HN (or resort to calling me names). Learn me something good ya'll!
======
mmhobbyist
It is not dumb, naive, or wrong to ask this, it is an important question
facing all of us for quite sometime to come.

Here's a potential example that might show the limits of privacy-- online or
otherwise. It was an anecdote provided by Charles Duhigg from his new book
"The Power of Habit" (excerpt here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/magazine/shopping-
habits.h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/19/magazine/shopping-
habits.html?pagewanted=all)). The story is that a father discovered that his
teenage daughter was pregnant because Target sent selected coupons to their
home, addressed to the daughter. You can read how Target figured that one
out-- very fascinating data and statistical analysis -- but the point is this.
A guy such as yourself, who follows the law and has nothing to be embarrassed
about, might still feel a little uneasy about how much others know about you
and the people in your life, and the purchasing decisions you all make. At the
very least, I think most people would say that they would rather hear the
truth about something as personal as their daughter's pregnancy from the
daughter, rather than from a corporation analyzing your data.

Having said all that, we have benefited greatly from Google, Facebook, etc. So
I am also conflicted about this issue.

------
dhammack
I also agree, I do nothing illegal online so I fear nothing when it comes to
Google "invading my privacy." I have a hard time understanding the people who
obsess over leaving no trace online (unless they are doing something illegal).
I also saw the story where Target used data mining techniques to predict
pregnancy...all I can say is awesome.

~~~
AznHisoka
many times, it's not illegal but borderline socially unacceptable. Such as
watching porn - not illegal but would you want your S.O or boss to find out?
How about your name, and address being posted in a forum talks about abortion,
or suicide?

